# Oil on the Beach??



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

I was walking on the beach off Thanya Rd. late this afternoon and noticed what looked like small pieces of tar everywhere that had evidently been washed up by the tide. It was everywhere. I noticed they were sticking to my feet, and when I went to pull them off, realised my feet were covered in oil.

WTF? I haven't been paying attention much to the news for the last couple of days. Has something happened in the gulf recently, or is this normal for here?? I've never seen it before


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

I dont think it's the oil, it's most probably the algae, which happened from times to times. I used to work in the beach resort and most guests do not know the different. It happened a few times per year, it's like the flower in the sea that blossom from times to times. 

A few years back, there was a big blossom all over the gulf area and it causes the fish to die cos it steals the air from the water. All the fish got washed up to the shore and cause terrible smell... 

Anyway, yeah it is normal, but only a few times per year!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

It isn't algae. It is definitely oil. I have oil stains on my feet and bathtub. It's only now, after 2 days, just starting to come off.

I am told that tankers often leak or drain oil in the gulf, so I guess that's the explanation.

But I guess oil on my feet is a very minor complaint, when I think about the 2 drownings off the exact same beach yesterday afternoon. Apparently both Europeans, one a Brit here on holiday, the other unknown if a resident or holidaymaker 

What a nightmare for the families - coming here on holiday, probably to relax and enjoy some sun and that happens.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Which beach is this? Never heard of thanya road. There's been no sign of oil in the beaches in jumeirah I've been to in the last week or so.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Which beach is this? Never heard of thanya road. There's been no sign of oil in the beaches in jumeirah I've been to in the last week or so.


It might be called Sunset Beach? Not sure though. Al Thanya Road is the next exit south of Al Manara. The beach is north of the Burj al Arab. I think it's this one, where 2 people drowned.

Two drown in rough seas near Dubai Marina - The National


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

nola said:


> It might be called Sunset Beach? Not sure though. Al Thanya Road is the next exit south of Al Manara. The beach is north of the Burj al Arab. I think it's this one, where 2 people drowned.
> 
> Two drown in rough seas near Dubai Marina - The National


OK I know now. Not a problem a few kms north in Jumeirah so can't imagine its a big oil spill that's gone unreported.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Funny how some "smart folks" always try to convince others that it;s actually algae.....

had the same in Fujeirah where the guys in the hotel told me the same BS....

guess where it is from with all these tankers line up in front of the shore....:-((


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you go to the creek and the docks throughout the uae... the boats that come and go are in horrible shape. The water has an oil film over it and is disgusting. It is a big ocean, but the gulf itself, isnt that big. I do not doubt at all that it is oil.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

The oil spill has now spread to Jumeira open beach. My feet got covered in the stuff yesterday.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Oil (as in the black tar) ends up at the beach sometimes especially when the sea has been very rough. Dont forget off the shores there is oil in the Gulf.
The weekend was very windy if you noticed. That meant there was a sandstorm going on which probably meant the seas were very rough.

All you need is a little bit of cotton wool dabbed in a few drops of olive oil and the tar comes off in a few seconds from your skin and bathtub.

The "oil" marks Jinxgirl mentions around boats in the Creek is something else. That is dirt from all the engines in the water in the Creek. Not to be confused with the tar. 

If there was an oil spill believe me but you wounldnt even be allowed to walk on the beach.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

YG you're probably rich about the cause. 

Rubbing margarine or butter on the skin or clothes before washing also gets rid of it.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Funny how some smart folk showing off how smart they are without knowing how stupid it would sound. Google the news for two years back and you will see. Those people who work near the sea, can tell the different of oil spill / red algae / green algae. 

Oh well, no point trying to explain since some people would never want to learn.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Amame said:


> Funny how some smart folk showing off how smart they are without knowing how stupid it would sound. Google the news for two years back and you will see. Those people who work near the sea, can tell the different of oil spill / red algae / green algae.
> 
> Oh well, no point trying to explain since some people would never want to learn.


Thanks so much for enlightening us 'idiots'. Jesus calm down please and get back in your box. I read the local papers every day and haven't seen anything about this. But I am not an ocean expert as you obviously are!


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Thanks so much for enlightening us 'idiots'. Jesus calm down please and get back in your box. I read the local papers every day and haven't seen anything about this. But I am not an ocean expert as you obviously are!



Why calm down? I am just answering to this one



> Funny how some "smart folks" always try to convince others that it;s actually algae.....
> 
> had the same in Fujeirah where the guys in the hotel told me the same BS....


When people told you something you dont know, you should learn to listen, not to call them BS


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Call 8009090 (Dubai Municipality) and report it the next time you see it..
they will investigate into it.


----------

